# Cracked seal on ysl leather bag seams?



## fashion16

Hi all,
I bought a chyc cabas from eBay a couple of weeks ago that had very light use but the seams on the handles did have minor cracking. The seller gave me a partial refund so I could get it fixed b/c the cracking wasn't disclosed. This chyc is the large with the smooshy (not stiff) leather. After carrying it for 2 weeks, I have noticed the seams are getting ALOT worse and are cracking on the leather strip that goes over the top (with the y attached to it and in the bottom corners of the bag. Is this normal? This is a $2400 bag that looks seriously beat up and no, I don't not carry a lot in it so weight is not an issue. I have my wallet, keys, eyeglasses, sunglasses and check book....that is it. Has anyone else had this experience? My crappy MK Hamilton has better seams after 2 years than this bag at 10 times the cost after 2 weeks. I am just astonished.


----------



## Flyboy2

that means the leather is stating to dry out. You need to either take it to a YSL store and have them send it to where ever they send the bags or go to a good leather shop and have them take care of it. It sounds like it needs a lot of leather conditioning put on it to keep the leather from becoming to brittle.


----------



## fashion16

Respectfully, I am not sure I agree. The leather is supple and and soft. The seam sealant is a rubbery material that seems to be very inflexible so when the leather moves or bends, the sealant cracks. The leather itself is not cracked.


----------



## Aluxe

Was your bag verified as authentic? I hate to even think about it but I hope you didn't receive a faux.

If it is faux, you may still be able to return it. The girls in the ebay forum are very knowledgeable about these issues.

Here's hoping your bag is real and that this is simply a quality control issue that YSL will graciously address for you.


----------



## fashion16

Aluxe said:
			
		

> Was your bag verified as authentic? I hate to even think about it but I hope you didn't receive a faux.
> 
> If it is faux, you may still be able to return it. The girls in the ebay forum are very knowledgeable about these issues.
> 
> Here's hoping your bag is real and that this is simply a quality control issue that YSL will graciously address for you.



Yes, I bought it from a very reputable seller on eBay and vesna here on the ysl authentication thread authenticated it for me.


----------



## BeeQ

How about small crack/ peeling on an almost new YSL Easy Patent leather? Has anyone experienced this? will the peeling spread further?


----------



## fashion16

BeeQ said:
			
		

> How about small crack/ peeling on an almost new YSL Easy Patent leather? Has anyone experienced this? will the peeling spread further?



Is it on the sealant or patent itself?


----------



## _lili_

I have noticed that a lot of YSL bags seem to be prone to issues with the glue seals. I have seen cracked seals on brand new (authentic) Roadys, easy and Chyc bags. 
Not sure what causes it and how to stop it.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Can you post some pics?


----------



## fashion16

yoyotomatoe said:
			
		

> Can you post some pics?



Here you go


----------



## yoyotomatoe

That hasn't happened on my bag which is still fairly new...but this seems a common problem too with Prada saffiano totes and many other brands.


----------



## lvusr1

I've had this problem with my YSL White Medium Muse and had to return it because to me I felt the quality wasn't there. I had only used the bag a few times with light weight and the handles started to crack and I didn't feel like that should be happening. Sorry to hear.


----------



## BeeQ

fashion16 said:


> Is it on the sealant or patent itself?


Hi i just read your resply. Its on the patent itself. How can I repair this?


----------



## fashion16

BeeQ said:


> Hi i just read your resply. Its on the patent itself. How can I repair this?



If it is on the patent there is no fix. If the sealant is cracked, it can be resealed. If the patent on the bag is cracked, there is no fix


----------



## BeeQ

What can i do to protect the peeling and stop it from spreading? it is very very small right now..


----------



## mellibelly

I had this happen to a Chloe bag that was less than a year old. I took it to the Chloe store and they had it repaired for me for free and they only had my bag for a week. Sealant on handles is a pretty easy fix. Any good shoe repair place that deals with high end shoes and bags can fix this. You can also take it to a YSL store and have them do the repair. I have the very same YSL bag, bought it the first month is came out and I don't have this issue with my bag, but I don't carry it every day. Sorry you're having this issue, but it is a fixable. Maybe YSL will do the repair for free since it's a fairly new bag. HTH.


----------



## BeeQ

fashion16 said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2059214


hi! have you trued fiebings edge kote in black. someone in this site used that for the handles of her balenciaga. i dont know for sure if it will work on Ysl though..


----------



## Tiffany11

I use my muse daily and am pretty rough on it. I haven't had any cracking. Could it be a defective?
Are you in a cold climate change? I am I'm S.FLA maybe that has something to do with it. I guess I should start conditioning now to prevent.


----------



## Muppet18

I had the same problem with my almost brand new Cabas.
The seller send it to YSL and after 3 month they replied, that they were NOT able to fix it.
I thought it could not be such a problem to exchange the handles....but YSL can NOT do that!
They kept the bag and refunded me.
YSL? 
Never again!


----------



## Cara21

This looks horrible. It looks like what a fake bag handles will look like. I hope you can return it


----------



## wickiedee

fashion16 said:


> If it is on the patent there is no fix. If the sealant is cracked, it can be resealed. If the patent on the bag is cracked, there is no fix


I am having the same problem with several of my older bags.  I found this on the web:  http://warfieldfamily.com/2013/02/how-to-fix-a-leather-purse-strap/ 

Feibings leather seal is the product that they are using.


----------



## dangerouscurves

fashion16 said:


> Respectfully, I am not sure I agree. The leather is supple and and soft. The seam sealant is a rubbery material that seems to be very inflexible so when the leather moves or bends, the sealant cracks. The leather itself is not cracked.



This is something you can avoid with a bag with such leather. I had Givenchy Pandora and the same thing happened to the rubbery sealant on the handles. I have other few lather bags with the same type of leather and it happens to all of them, unfortunately.


----------



## Onlybb

Hi can you please post photo of the patent crack?

I am considering a patent clutch but afraid it would peel.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Onlybb said:


> Hi can you please post photo of the patent crack?
> 
> I am considering a patent clutch but afraid it would peel.


I would appreciate seeing and/or knowing how to avoid all of these issues. Also, I have a number of YSL leather bags that are from the early 2000s and none are cracked or damaged in this manner. I saw a Med size CC today, as it was being carried/used... it was dumpy looking. I do not own this style, but am fond of the shape.... but not IRL and broken in, no structure.... yet the shape seems to call for some structure - IMO.


----------



## sdkitty

wickiedee said:


> I am having the same problem with several of my older bags.  I found this on the web:  http://warfieldfamily.com/2013/02/how-to-fix-a-leather-purse-strap/
> 
> Feibings leather seal is the product that they are using.


has anyone tried this
results look good but I wonder if the repair lasts


----------



## jadedouglas515

fashion16 said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2059214


My YSL is doing the same thing what did you do? It sits in my closet wore it maybe under 10 times since I’ve had it since November 2018


----------



## fashion16

I took mine to a cobbler, he fixed it and within 3 months, it was back to being cracked. It bugged me so I sold the bag.


----------

